# Florida Cities or Counties that allow Pitbulls and Rottweilers



## Jenz7312

We are relocating from NH to Florida at the end of March and there is such a grey area in researching Google to say exactly where these supposed "aggressive" breeds are accepted in the State. Does anyone know for fact locations for me to look? We will be purchasing a single family residence not renting. I will really appreciate some real legit answers please. Our clock is ticking for time as we close on our home March 31st in NH and will be moving there that day. I will not live anywhere my dogs are not accepted, where we go they go no question.
Thanks in advance if you can help at all.


----------



## EckoMac

Miami Dade is the only county with BSL in FL. Finding a place to rent is a whole different story. If you are planning on renting, you should look into individually owned homes for rent. A lot of times if the property owner meets the dog they'll accept you with your own bit insurance.


----------



## Flintstones

We rent here in Bushnell, our landlord met our boy and have no problem with him. Some who refuse to rent to anyone because they own a pit bull might not be a landlord after all. Good luck with the move.


----------

